# HELP me I don't want to lose this baby.



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

6:00 a.m. Boer doe hollered and I heard kids. Went running outside in 35 degree weather and she had 2 beautiful doelings. One is HUGE. I'll weigh her later. Has to be 10-12 pounds at least. The other maybe 6-7 pounds, probably came last, mama probably ignored her pretty much while she was doting over the first huge baby. She was ice cold. I thought she was dead. I picked her up to see what sex she was and layed her to the side and then I heard this feeble little tiny cry. Other doeling was doing fine almost ready to stand up and I grabbed weak one and some towels and rushed her into the house. Started warming her up, went and milked mama and have tubed her twice with 1 1/2 ounces the first time and 2 ounces the second time with her Mama's colostrum (which was SOO thick I had to thin it a little with goat milk to get it to go through the feeding tube) I put about 1/2 tsp of baking soda in the first one and I gave her a 1/4 cc shot of Bo Se. Her Dam had a 3cc shot of Bo Se about 5 days ago. Baby just will not warm up. I have her wrapped in a warm towel, have rubbed and stimulated her all morning, is in the living room with the HOT wood heater blowing like crazy. She just seems lethargic. I might hear a little congestion. When I got out there the sack was broken on her head, but was still in tact around the rest of her little body. So sum it up all she has had so far is:
tubed twice..........total of a little over 3 oz. of her Mama's colostrom
had a 1/2 ts. of baking soda in the first tubing
1/4 cc of BoSe given sub q

These 2 are out of a full blood boer doe and first kids out of Conan. They are beautiful, traditional colored with dark red heads. Beautiful little does. Anything else I can do to get her warmed up and get her blood pumping. Am I giving her enough of that colostrom when I tube? All ideas appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Do you have a heating pad you could wrap her in a while, like people use for there back? Either that or I guess you could put her in warm water to get her body temp up but then you would have the chill factor when you had to pull her out. Maybe someone else has a better idea.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

If it were mine, I would try cayenne pepper. If you just have the powder it should help, just mix it with some water or something. We have tincture we use here. It will get the blood to flowing, and it's quite warming. And if you need it (people anyway) it doesn't really taste hot either. 

Unless there is some reason a baby goat shouldn't have it. I can't think of any.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

I would give her more warm colostrum.

To warm her up: 
heating pad covered with a towel (make sure she can get off of it if she wants)
hair dryer
warm towels from the dryer

We have kids born in cold temps all of the time. Get them warm and get them fed. Good luck.

Sara


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Goodluck with her. 

I was going to suggest a heating pad but they beat me to it. lol.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Sara how much more warm colostrom do you think I should tube her this time. Last time was almost 2 hours ago and she got 2 ounces then. Think I should put any more baking soda in it or just the warm colostrom? No heating pad, but I can do warm towels from the dryer. She is in a rubbermaid tote with a rug in it and wrapped in a towel sitting in the living room where it is flat hot in there. DH built a red hot roaring fire in that wood stove.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

What's her temp Chris?

My first priority would be to get her warmed up. Do you have a blow dryer? That works so well for us and I always dry off/warm up our kids that way (our babies are born in very frigid temps). Often times once they get warm they get an appetite. If not, you'll have to keep tubing her.

A hot water bottle wrapped in a towel also works well for helping them maintain their body temp.

Sara


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

I had a doeling from last year, also found her ice cold. Kept blow drying, warm towels, heating pad... FINALLY, just loaded the dryer with towels, would turn it on, get the towels toasty, turn it off, make a nest in the center of the towels (still in the dryer) put her in, just her nose uncovered, closed the door to just a crack. When the towels, cooled off (it took quite a while) I'd take her out, tube her some more warm colostrum, while the dryer reheated. Took most of the afternoon, but she finally got where she could hold her own body temp...
good luck with her.. it's always hard to have a baby that is struggling, worse when it's a much awaited doeling
susie, mo ozarks


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

THis something I do here and it seems to work every time is adding hot straight black coffee to their colostrum. I have only had to do this a few times since I have been doing goats but it works. 
Ok now everyone can yell at me.

Autumn


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If she were a normal kid she would get at least 6 ounces with each feeding, but if she is cold it is just sitting in there, not keeping her warm. I always do subq fluids because she will dehydrate. Warm the lactated ringers up to 102, then put it under her skin. If you can hit a vein you can also do it this way. 

I use a hot water bath and then blow dry and I also use the dryer, heated towles etc. I give E orally, do a baby supository and like you did give a bo-se shot. I give dabs of Probios orally. But I don't tube until they are warm, I give subq fluids until they are warm...over 100 rectally. 

The rest is up to her.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Warmed some towels in the dryer, she is dried off already, got her wrapped up in those sitting in front of the heater. The heater has a blower on it, top and bottom so it is blowing straight into the rubbermaid tote. Tubed her with 2 more oz of warm colostrom. I have also given hot strong coffee before, but I did get yelled at about it :blush2 so I held off this time. Though I have had good results before, I guess that was what helped. I also gave her 1/4 cc Dexamethasone IM to help with lung function. O.k. now you can yell at me if I shouldn't have done that, but somewhere in the back of my mind I was thinking I have read on here that was a good thing if you think they could have aspirated fluid. I am definitely hearing rattling and congestion. Hope I didn't hurt anything by doing that. She seemed a little more alert and actually disliked me sticking the tube down her throat. So YEA :biggrin.... a very cautious yea since she is still lethargic and floppy, but yea anyway.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I do have LRS and the only E I have is a gel caplet that has a mixture of vitamin C and E in it. Her temperature is so cold it wasn't even registering and still isn't on a regular basil thermometer. My digital thermometer is not working. I haven't used the thing probably 3 times in the last year and it says "E" which means some kind of error. Battery probably isn't any good. My regular thermometer starts at 94.6 I think. It is WAY down below that. I used the hair dryer for a while and then just sat her on the towel in front of the blower on the heater. She is peeing. Has peed twice. And seems a little more alert, actually baaa'd a couple of times a minute ago. Hope she is starting to warm up.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I just get the 400 IU E's at wallmart, snip the end and give, C wouldn't hurt her.

I don't use dex unless I know she is premie. I would put her on Tylan 50 for rattles. It's an old fashion thing  but when kids would rattle after kidding we would give them 1/2 cc subq. Just the one shot unless it continued then they would get the whole series. Probably not a lick of sense in it, but I do purchase a new bottle of Tylan 50 each year 

I of course don't do baking soda or coffee because you want colostrum and then her milk orally, not fluff LOL!!! Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Christine it does not good to tube her until you get the body temp up she can't process the colostrum or the milk so get her body temp up one way or another first. she wouldn't need BS this early in the game. I have saved many a rabbit and a goat by putting them in very warm water up to thier neck put them in a plastic bag first and if it is nearly hot to your wrist get them in it. then use a hair dryer to finish up to correct body temp and then the tube feeding.


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

Christine...

This reminds me so much of Franny. I found her essentially dead in the sac. I ran with her into the house unconscious. I do not know how long she had been laying out there with Perceverance happily taking care of the first two doelings. I warmed franny up with a hair dryer for 5 hours straight as i could not get her to maintain a temp or wake up. I would only turn hairdry off to keep in from burning up and then turn it back on. I put heat on in the house on a hot day and layed her on a floor vent. Franny was limp as a noodle and was lifeless for 5 hours and then too weak to stand.

She did not get colostrum for 12 hours as she was born early afternoon and it was 2 am theat Billy fionally got her to take the bottle. We gave no meds, only warm colostrum. I was a majic moment when she took the bottle..

So I have hope for your doeling. Franny is a mean ol' witch now.


----------



## Rebecca (Nov 8, 2007)

After drying lambs that are cold off with a hair dryer I wrap them up in an electric blanket and they seem to perk up.

Rebecca


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Her temp is up to 97 degrees and she is holding her head up for a brief time, fought me like a little tiger when I tried to tube her again a few minutes ago. I tubed 2 more ounces of colostrom in her. I have been trying to get her to take a bottle, but she won't take it. Maybe after she gets her full temp up and has more energy. She is moving around a little bit, but is still floppy. Is happily sleeping since she has something in her tummy and is in front of the blower on the heater. We only have the wood heater in the living room and the wood cookstove in the kitchen for heat and it gets cold downstairs at night so Guess she will have to sleep between Mama and Papa tonight. We had a lamb sleep with us for a couple months one time. Was a good little warm back log and never once pottied in the bed. Oh gee... just what I need a house goat. I would love to take her out to her Mama to sniff and interact with, but I don't want to lose any ground on getting her body temp up. 
I need to get a heating pad. Do they make an electric "throw", something that is not as big as a big electric blanket?


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

Sounds good if she is getting feisty. I would let her stay in the house until she can maintain temp. it is a beautiful day out but just chilly enough to cool down babies. Keep up the good work...I will be thinking of you with a goat in the house...a Boer at that. At least it is a doeling :lol


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

When I have brought in chilled kids I usually wrap them up and hold them against me. Wool will hold in the heat.
They sit in our laps or between our sweater and our shirt wrapped up.
We've tubed in the past to get them warmed up and it has worked for us.
We took turns holding a wrapped up chilled kid with the first kid I ever tubed. He was over 24 hours old and had been fine. It was January and I went out to the goat pen to check and he appeared dead. Not quite, but close. He pulled through just fine but it was touch and go.
I don't ever give up until I have no other choice...lol
It sounds like she is improving.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks. I guess I'll try to tape a diaper on her tonight... just in case. :lol


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Wallmart does Chris, got one for John for christmas. Vicki


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Cool beans. I'll have to look. Never really thought about getting one before now. You know, I was the nurse Mama whenever we would do a c-section on a dog or we had a newborn that wasn't doing well. I would stuff them down my shirt into my bra (in between the girls) (Sorry Whim! :blush2:lol) and they would perk right up from the body heat in no time. Stuck baby bunnies in there too. Darn it.... goat won't fit.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

and they would perk right up from the body heat 
.....................

What would perk right up  vicki


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

:rofl.... :help


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OH MY GOSH


----------



## Meshale (Oct 26, 2007)

THat is to funny!....:rofl

I hope she is doing better!!!!!


----------



## Rebecca (Nov 8, 2007)

They do make a electric heated throw, but I found a twin size electric blanket was less expensive. 


Rebecca


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

ROFLOL VICKI!!! (LeeAnne here)

Actually the one tube baby goat we had I actually did stuff under my shirt and tossed a blanket over both of us along with one of those rice filled sacs heated in the microwave.


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

I stuck a little bird in between mine once :blush2

Might as well put them to good use.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

:rofl :rofl Yep, that is a nice warm place and I think it helps because they are so close to and can hear your beating heart. I think it helps.

Well I took miss prissy out to see her Mama anyway wrapped in a towel and her mama politely said FORGET YOU. Didn't want nothing to do with her, snorted at her, absolutely hated her, so I guess I'll have to raise this one. She is better. She isn't as floppy. She is sitting up in a sitting (or laying, I guess) position like goats do, is holding her head up quite a bit. Temp went up to 100 last I checked. I just tubed her 3 oz. of colostrom. I went back out this p.m. and milked out some more for her to get through the night and morning. I weighed them this evening also. The big one out with Mama weighs 10.5# and the little one in here with me weighs 5.5# on my digital bathroom scale. I put a diaper on her and she is up here in the bedroom with me. :biggrin

If all the babies that Conan sires look like these 2, I will be very pleased. Makes me wish I had luted that boer doeling and bred her to Conan. Oh well... next year.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

:biggrin...Lord knows what's going through my head right now.......I'll be running around the yard next spring trying to find baby birds, and trying to convince my wife to let "ME" put them in "THERE" to keep them warm.

Yaw are gonna get me in trouble yet, ain't ya. eepwall


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Whim I did a little bit of everything at the Vet clinic from running the anesthesia machine to billing to receptionist to vet tech and ordering food, etc. One day I had a puppy in my shirt and I was checking this lady out and the puppy was making noises and wiggling around and she kept giving me the strangest looks. It was funny. I finally satisfied her curiosity and told her I was warming up a puppy and that way I had my hands free to work.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Uh......we just used a small heated water bed where I used to work. It had a thermostat on it that kept it at the right temp.
It worked great for doing those C section English Bulldogs and stuff.....
but the next time I see my vet, I'll be sure and tell him some of you Gal's methods....he'll get a kick out of this one.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

I am learning a lot about what to do after they warm up, I did have a baby that wouldn't warm up, so I put her into a baby sling with a corn pack and carried her next to me under my sweatshirt. She did warm up and did live. Carolyn


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Glad she is doing better Chris I also keep baby bunnies in that secret place


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

:rofl :rofl :rofl

This thread is still funny


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

Our newfoundland was an orphaned 4 pounder when we got him and he lived in my baby sling for weeks!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I worked for a vet years ago and also raised dogs and I used to do the same thing, put them in my shirt. :lol Great way to keep them warm. I've seen it work many times.
Tamera


----------



## Oregonian Chick (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't know how many baby bunnies, chicks, ducks, and what not have been in that privileged spot LOL! Saved em all though!

Justine


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Hows the baby Chris?


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

She is getting a little spunky. :biggrin Don't want to be tubed and fights and screams, but will not suck a bottle at all. I don't care what you do. She had a diaper on and slept with us last night. Woke up twice hungry. I went and warmed her a bottle and she refused to suck it both times. I just let her go hungry for 9 hours during the night just sure she would be hungry enough to take a bottle this morning.... nope. Stubborn, hard headed thing. Boers are worse than dairies about taking a bottle. She has been tubed and given sub q fluids and is sleeping in the rubbermaid tote by the wood stove. She still can't stand up, though she tries, but just flops around.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Chris,
Boer goat kids can be the dumbest and most stubborn animals in the world!!! Even if their starving to death. We had a few that refused to take a bottle, drink or anything else, and after working myself down, I gave them away. I think one of them lived. Sometimes you can trick them by covering their eyes while you are trying to give the bottle, sometimes you have to keep trying to plug them onto their mamas. Boers are a whole different ballgame than dairy. If you mess with the kids much at all at birth, a lot of times the dams will just reject them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Glad to hear she is doing better . Seems like on some of my tough ones if I would let them stand up it would help, and also play with there tail while trying to get them to nurse. Some are just plain stubborn. One of my first Togg bucks I had I didn't think would ever take a bottle. I bugged Kaye two or three times thinking something was wrong. Finally something just clicked and he took off, but he didn't eat anything for the first 6 hours after he was born I was just about to give up and tube him.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well Cris there is hope my 30 day old boer doeling is just now starting to suck and I switched nipples from the lambar grey to those clear flexible calf ones, to pritchard to finally the black crappy ones that fit on the pop bottle and she is doing better. but I have to say in the past what I have reverted to with stuborn ones , was playtex nursers.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Well I am getting tired of having to tube feed the little moron. I have tried everything. She will lick and mouth and butt around my face and arm and hand and I've tried to slip the nipple in her mouth but she just yanks her head away. I've used an eye dropper, a syringe, a bottle, 2 different nipples. I've let her go for 6.5 hours today hoping again that she would get hungry enough to take it, but nothing. Doing without eating isn't helping her at all. Seems like she gets weaker when I wait like that. About an hour after she ate this afternoon she tried to stand up and kind of lunged her way across the kitchen floor about 6 feet. She got tired and layed down. All I know to do is just keep trying with the bottles and keep tubing her when I have to get food in her. I can't just stop tube feeding her or she will die before she takes a bottle I think. :crazy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Criss I know the frustration but have to say I have had 3 newborns that never took hold of the bottle for 3 or 4 days. each and every time I fed and I did it every 2 hrs until 11 pm at night. I would work and work with the bottle first /give up and then force feed or tube. 2 oz at a time. aiming for 4 oz at a time . until they finally figured it out. have you given her BoSE and extra Vit E?


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Cotton Eyed Does said:


> I've used an eye dropper, a syringe, a bottle, 2 different nipples.


I'd quit switching nipples. She's a day old? at this point, I'd use a Pritchard, since I'm right handed, I like to hold them in my left arm facing left, holding their rump in my hand. With baby bottle in my right hand, nipple facing my wrist, I wrap my arm around them, encourage them to suck my chin and maneuver the nipple into their mouth. Ok, so sometimes that doesn't work, I will still keep them in that position (sit) and with my left hand, open their mouths and put the nipple in. Some times moving it slightly in and out, like your going to take it away, will get them sucking. But stay with the same nipple! Only when they're nursing _well_ do I ever switch.
Good luck with your little girl.. I've never had to try to get a Boer to nurse, but really, they are just babies after all! :biggrin


----------



## Bethany (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow, I know how frustrating that can be! Although I've never had any quite as stubborn as yours. Hope she gets the hang of it soon. 

Bethany


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I've sometimes not been able to get older Boer kids to take the bottle, but I've always succeeded with newborns. I've sometimes had to do what Stacy talked about and put the nipple in the mouth, sliding it back and forth. Usually, when the milk dribbles into their mouth, they will swallow and then the light bulb seems to go on and they realize it tastes good, and they begin sucking. The other thing you might try, is if you have a tame milker, hold the baby to her teat and try to get her to drink that way. Good luck getting your little girl to drink.


----------



## Oregonian Chick (Oct 26, 2007)

I have always been able to get stubborn babies on a bottle. I will put the nipple in their mouth and hold it while trickling a little bit of milk in their mouth (I keep their mouth on the nipple and keep it closed when doing this). I don't to it fast and I ALWAYS check to see if they have swallowed so it doesn't go down the wrong tube (for those of you who might worry when I say thats what I do).

I have gotten many a stubborn boer baby or dairy baby on the bottle by doing that. I have always used a pritchard when doing that. Thats my advise!

Good luck Chris!

Justine


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Hard to explain but also with really warm, thier body temp milk, and them hungry, doing all of the above, but I also press their bridge of their nose and under chin together like they are sucking. But honestly I am just soo awful I would already be on the phone with my "takes anything for free gal" saying "I have one for you come get or or she is dead!". Well maybe if it was out of so and so or it was my only kid  Vicki


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

:tapfoot It just HAS to be the *ears*. <ducking here!>

You want DUMB AS MUD...get a brown swiss calf ! Rocks are smarter than mud. They move.
Kaye


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

I am not a veteran but we have bottle-raised several kids and lambs. We hold them in our laps, under our left arm. With right hand cupped under the bottle nipple I am able to stimulate the sides of the mouth (to make the sucking action) and keep the bottle in their mouth. It seems like cupping my hand around both the bottle and the kid's muzzle helped me stay in control so they couldn't pull away. It does take some time for them to catch on...up to three days. We just keep trying every few hours. We use the prichard teat and then the soft black nipple for the lambs (they were small Shetlands) and the grey nipples for the kids. What a glorious moment it is when they begin sucking vigorously on their own!


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

If all else fails have you tried holding her to Moms teat ?


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I have never had this problem getting one to suck. I have done all of the suggestions above. She would push and bump and nudge on me. I know she was wanting to eat, but Geesh. Nothing is working. She went 14 hours without milk and I broke down just a while ago and tubed her again. I have been working with her to stand also and she stood alone for about 1-2 seconds and then got weak. I tubed her with 4 oz last night before bed and it was too much. She was miserable. Her tummy was so full she couldn't hardly breath, so I think I'll only do 2 oz. at a time for now. Her tummy seemed a little bloated this a.m. also so I put some probios and some baking soda in her milk that I tubed her. I would really like to get her on a bottle. I'll probably run up to tractor supply and get a couple pritchard nipples. Or maybe the feed store might have some, I'll look. That would be a royal pain to try and catch this boer doe and make her be still to try and nurse this little one several times a day. She snorts and kicks and absolutely hates this baby. Also, if she starts sucking her mom, then she probably for sure won't take a bottle after that. I say that is something that I don't want to do, but I may wind up having to try that again. She is holding her head up and flopping around the floor so she is getting some strength. If I didn't know better I would swear she was a preemie as her teeth had not come through the gums, but they are coming through now. Think she was an "after thought".


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Yea, I wouldn't try to get her on her mom, especially since it doesn't seem that mom cares about all this (kinda wild?) Get your Pritchard (most feed stores carry them) remember to cut the top! - I didn't know that they came without holes, poor babies :blush I like cutting an x through the long tip with scissors instead of just cutting off the top as it doesn't leak then. 
And I have to ask, why do "animal" nipples have those long thingies anyway?? :really


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

This kid just might not be "right" somehow. Only you will know when it's time to quit trying with her. I usually will work with a kid a week or so, and then I have to make a decision. One Boer doe kid that I gave away was just impossible. They people tried and tried, finally took her to a vet, the vet kept her for several days and tried to get her to nurse (she gave her fluids while there). They finally gave up and just started offering feed and hay, she lived to be about 6 weeks old and died with a severe case of bloat. This kid would do just like yours, she would nudge, suck your fingers, chin, chew your shoes, anything but a bottle. I have many kinds of nipples, tried to plug her onto a goat, all to no avail.


----------



## Bethany (Jan 9, 2008)

stacy adams said:


> And I have to ask, why do "animal" nipples have those long thingies anyway?? :really


Lol, I have no clue!! :rofl


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

She may not have the strength to suck yet she needs to be tube 2 oz every 2 to 4 hrs and maybe round the clock until she gets up walking.


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I have also with success used human baby bottles. How about adding some kefir to her tube feedings ?

patty


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, Boer babies are "different" 

I have been able to get three out of three on bottles but they are indeed not as quick as dairy babies. I always use prichard nipples and stay with it. Also, I only had one Boer baby at a time, BUT they were raised in a pen with dairy babies. So the Boer baby had to compete. Even before they would really want the bottle, I would let them see and hear the others drink right next to them. It would somehow trigger a resonse. But I understand this is your only kid.

If I was you, I would probably keep it and try everything. 

Good luck.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I got a pack of pritchart nipples and snipped part of that little tip off and the milk just pours out :/ She hates it too. I took her outside and she enjoyed hearing the other goats and her Mama still snorted at her. Would not let her nurse... don't even think about that she said. Baby layed out in the sun in the pasture there with Mama and sister sniffed her and jumped around her. It made her want to jump and play so she lunged around instead. She has stood a few times today for a few seconds. I'm going to go try one more time with the bottle before I tube feed her again. I hate to think about it, but you might be right about there being something wrong with her. Sometimes the mamas know when something isn't right. It looks like her little tummy is bloated. I know it don't have food in it. She hasn't pooped much though, just a little string of black pearls a couple of times yesterday, not seen anything today. Might have to do something about that too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

I had a itty bitty doeling (out of a set of triplets, two BIG boys & little joy) she wouldn't nurse, couldn't stand... I tubed her for 6 days. I would always make a small bottle first. (with a pritchard nipple) She showed not intrest at all for 5 days (she was by then flopping around, but not standing..) day 5 she started to try to get to her feet. Day six she could stand (it was wobbly.. it was once she began to stand that she got interested in the bottle) We'd put her on the table on a towel. My daughter would hold up, while I would put the nipple in her mouth (and hold her muzzle like Vicki mentioned) She finally tried to suck. From then on we never looked back. First it was a couple sucks (I would then tube her) Once she was standing well, we realized she was clueless on how to take a step. We had to physically bend her front legs and move her a bit forward. She started to walk, would drink a bit more each day... She grew off well and is now, about to give birth to her own kids, next week.
susie, mo ozarks


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Yep I have had them go this long to Susie 
Chris if she isn't getting very much milk she won't poop either and might just get stopped up.


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

And some are just "duds". She may have a congenital malformation that is incompatible with sustaining life. If it continues to be a struggle and you are tired of it, call a vet who may know someone willing to give it a try. Vets know who loves to coddle things. or, she may just snap out of it. Good luck...I am thinking of you with that little Boer :/


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

Sometimes on the pritchart nipples, the hole is too big. Try another one and see if you can get a smaller whole. I have ones that I save for the older kids, cuz too much milk comes out at a time.

Just throwing out an idea hear, but have you tried something sweet on the nipple, like honey or syrup?


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

I put the hole in my Pritchard nipples with a hot needle...also have you checked her soft pallete? I have also gave them the selenium/vit e gel for a few days also and it has done wonders. Mine never would nurse if I had them on my lap they wanted to stand...


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Well maybe there is hope. I have tube fed her all day today 2 oz every 3 hours. She started walking today, wobbly but she can go the full length of the kitchen trying to follow after me. She does better outside ( no slipping on the floor) She likes to go out and visit her sister. I tried again this afternoon wih the bottle and prichart nipple, but she still wasn't interested. Maybe there is hope though. She is not pooping hardly anything. One little blob this morning early and that is it all day. I gave her a little enema and stuck the thermometer up her butt, but it was clear, nothing there. I thought that might be why she seems bloated. Don't know why she would be bloated all she is getting is milk from her mama and a little touch of probios every day.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Well Thank Goodness. Maybe we are rounding a corner here. She went all night last night with nothing to eat and was really hungry this morning. She actually took 4 big sucks off the bottle, then realized what she was doing and immediately went stubborn on me. Kept trying with her for about another hour got a half hearted suck maybe one and a half and then nothing else. I'll keep trying today. Hopefully she is getting enough of an appetite and enough strength she will "brighten up" soon and decide to take the bottle. She pooped about 1/2 inch little poo this morning. That is the first she has pooped in 2 days. Maybe things are starting to function. :crazy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

not pooping is why she is bloated you need to keep that end working also I have even used a tiny lit bit of banamin along with enema to get them really working. Also if she isn't regular she isn't going to want to eat either.
But at least now she is sucking a little bit. GOOD JOB. keeping my fingers crossed here.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

My thoughts exactly on the bloating, but I have given her 2 enemas and stuck the thermometer up to the tip in her and there isn't any poop in her. She is eating a pint of milk a day right now. 2 oz every feeding. It seems like to me she should have something in there.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

golly christine good Luck with her but youre making me not want boers! lol!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You know Sherrie, from my fullbloods to my crosses, I never had any problems with my boers. They were the hardiest things I ever owned even more so than the laMancha cross dairy does I had. They were running seconds after being born. I had to get the doelings away from their dam within an hour of being born, why I had to have a materinty pen and pasture, they would go out into the deep woods and kid and I wouldn't be able to get to them without crawling....or they would be bonded to mom, never go on the bottle without starving them, although none actually starved to death 

No grain, lots of forage, they really can, once grown, live on air. Vicki


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Boer kids are funny. On one hand, some can be darn near impossible to get on the bottle once they have nursed their dam. On the other hand, some take the bottle when you would least expect it. I had a half Boer kid born in July and sold his dam in Sept. Up until then, he had never had a bottle. I wanted to be sure he'd be big enough come market time in late fall, so I offered him a bottle. He toook right to it, tamed right up and continued to drink his bottle until I sold him.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

She has finally decided to suck that bottle. She started yesterday and today she is eagerly wanting it at least every 3 hours and she is now taking about 3 ounces each feeding. She also started pooping this morning. I had to go to town and was gone almost 3 hours and when I got back, her rubbermaid tote was the biggest mess. :jawdrop I had to give her a bath and it took me 1 1/2 hours to get her clean, dried and that tub cleaned up. :faint Good Grief. When she decided to start pooping she really started. That is the stickiest poop I ever seen.

Yeh, this little doeling is not the norm. Most of these boer babies are up walking and eating pretty quickly. Her sister is growing like a weed. Gorgeous doeling. This little baby was almost dead when I found her still in her sack. I thought she was dead. She was too cold and weak to nurse and got used to being tube fed for a few days and then was already "programmed" to eat through the tube I think. I was about ready to pull my hair out with all that tube feeding. :tearhair BUT.. thank goodness she is now sucking that bottle.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

:handclap :handclap :woohoo
Good Job Chris knew you could do it!


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

yay!!!


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Good job with her. I'm so glad she's taking the bottle.


----------



## Oregonian Chick (Oct 26, 2007)

:woohoo GO CHRIS! I am glad you got her on the bottle...I was thinking about you the other day wondering if you had gotten the stubborn little thing on the bottle yet :handclap.

Justine


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Justine, you know I'm gonna need your help for a "Z" name. You named their Mama Zuri. She had a doeling last year that died that was named Zelma (after my grandma) I sure did want to have a goat named Zelma. Guess I could do a Zelma Jo or something like that. There are 2 of these doelings that I need to name so put on your thinking cap. :biggrin


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Not Justine but here ya go take your pick 
Zada : ZAY-duh : syrian "lucky one"

Zahara : ZAH-rah or zah-HAR-uh : swahili "flower"

Zahirah : zah-HEE-rah : arabic "shining, luminous"

Zahra : zah-RAH : arabic "white"

Zahra : ZAYR-uh : swahili "flowers"

Zakia : zah-KEE-uh : hebrew "bright, pure"

Zalika : zah-LEE-kah : african "well born"

Zaltana : zahl-TAH-nah : native american "high mountain"

Zandra : ZAHN-druh : greek "helper and defender of mankind"

Zarah : ZAHR-uh : hebrew "coming of dawn"

Zaza : ZAH-zah : arabic "flowery"

Zaza : ZAH-zah : hebrew "movement"

Zehava : zeh-HAH-vah : hebrew "golden"

Zelenka : ZAH-len-kah : czechoslovakian "little innocent one"

Zelia : ZEHL-e-ah : greek "zeal"

Zenaide : ZAH-nay-ed : greek - daughter of zeus

Zenia : ZEE-nee-uh : greek "hospitable"

Zenobia : ZE-noh-be-uh : greek "given life by zeus"

Zerlinda : ZER-lin-dah : hebrew "beautiful dawn"

Zeva : ZEE-vah : greek "sword"

Zevida : zah-VEE-dah : hebrew "gift"

Zia : ZEE-uh : latin - a kind of grain

Zia : TSEE-ah : native american "not known"

Ziazan : ZEE-uh-zahn : armenian "rainbow"

Zigana : ZIH-gah-nah : hungarian "gypsy girl"

Zila : ZEE-lah : hebrew "shadow"

Zina : ZEE-nah : african "name"

Zinnia : ZIN-nee-ah : english "brilliant flower"

Zita : ZEE-tah : latin - patron of housewives and servents

Ziva : ZEE-vah : hebrew "aglow"

Zizi : ZEE-zee : hungarian "dedicated to god"

Zoe : ZOH-ee : greek "life"

Zola : ZOH-luh : italian "ball of earth"

Zona : ZOH-nuh : latin "girth"

Zora : ZOHR-uh : greek "dawn"

Zosia : ZOH-shuh : polish "wise"

Zuleika : ZOO-lee-kuh : arabic "the fair one"

Zulema : ZOO-lee-mah : arabic "peace"

Zuza : ZOO-zah : czechoslovakian "graceful lily"

Zuzanny : ZHOO-zah-nee : hebrew "lily"


----------



## Oregonian Chick (Oct 26, 2007)

Zuri was their momma? Wow I didn't know that:-D. Lets see....hmmm...Z name...

How about Zafira for the little one you had to get on the bottle. The name is arabic for victory which would suit her. Or Zaida which is also arabic for fortunate one. Other Z names I like are Zeahire which again is arabic (what is it with me and arabic names?) and that means outstanding or distinguished. Or for fun you could do Zeboiim which is biblical for deer or goat:-D.

Those are a few cute ones:-D.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

way to go Chris You're a Hero! :biggrin :yeahthat


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

Way to go, I am so happy for you!!

Christy


----------



## Melissa (Oct 27, 2007)

wow. that's a lot of Z names.
how about Y names. I like to name my kids based on the letter for the yr.

-Melissa


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

What cool names to choose from. Thanks guys. Here is a picture of the little one this morning after her bottle. Nice clean diaper and was ready to be held for a nap.

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

So happy things are all good with this kid


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

Zsa Zsa


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

Renee Zelwinger or however you spell it.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

AH Chris she looks pretty darn good for not eating. Good Job


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

She is up to sucking down 4 1/2 ounces at a time now. She seems to be doing well. I looked up names on one of those baby name sites. May have to go with the name Zaviera, that means Owner of the Home. HA :lol


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

:yeahthat it sure does fit her....she owns your home now... :rofl good job she is looking good...


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

So Chris, did you cut a whole in the diaper for her tail?


----------



## KUrby (Oct 27, 2007)

I want to know how in the world you do a diaper? :/
Must remember I have no real kids :biggrin
Karen


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Well congratulations Chris!! Well done!! She sure is cute and I _bet_ she owns your home.. :crazy
I'd also bet she catches up to her sister in not time.. she looks great :biggrin


----------



## goatmom (Oct 26, 2007)

Chris - she is so cute -great job!!!


----------



## Good Goats (Oct 26, 2007)

So cute! Good job Chris!


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

Cool, just caught up on this thread! Glad she made it, Chris! Good job with all the doctoring 

Tracy


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I was cutting a hole in the diaper for her tail, but she kept pulling it back in so I just quit. I put the diaper on backwards. Fastening it over her back instead of around her belly. Shoot! I forgot to buy diapers today. She got to go outside for a little while today. It was sunny and pretty. Olga (Our Rottweiler girl) layed close by and kept an eye on her, making sure her face stayed clean and her rear end too. :lol Next week IF it warms up I'll probably start letting her stay out in the baby pen outside during the day on pretty days. Weather permitting I take her outside for sunshine and let her try and play with her big chunk of a sister. That baby girl is drinking too much milk. I've been milking the Dam every day, but even with feeding her twice a day and including alfalfa pellets I didn't get but a half a quart of milk today. :/ My dairy girls don't start kidding til Mid-late Feb. I cut some of the goat milk today with some store bought milk just to stretch it out some.


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

Not having enough goat milk for your baby is a good probelm to have now, considering where she has been


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Her other baby that is outside with her is just being a pig. I am going to have to start penning her up at night I think. It is so cold right now though I really don't want to do that. But I also don't want to have to buy milk to feed this inside baby either. :nooo I have a goat tote cage under the shed out there with a tarp over it. I may just fill it full of hay and stick her in there at night so I can have enough milk for this baby in the mornings. Wish my dairy girls were in milk. I'll probably be drowning in milk in a couple months from now. This boer doe is doing pretty good for never being milked before. She's pretty easy to get along with.


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

Two years ago, I had to buy milk for kids. Then later, drowning in it. I feel your pain!


----------

